# Anfängerin braucht Beratung =)



## ainu (3. Mai 2013)

Halllo,

ich mÃ¶chte mir ein Mountainbike kaufen. Bisher hat sich fÃ¼r mich folgendes ergeben : meine schritthÃ¶he (80) meine GrÃ¶Ãe 1,72 ergeben laut Internet einen 46er Rahmen. Also 26" wie mir im Laden gesagt wurde.

Meine Grenze liegt bei 800â¬ ob Hardtail oder Fully?  

habe bisher folgendes gefunden : 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/serious-lola-fs-27g-xt-26-zoll/284154.html

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/serious-charlottes-shore/337499.html

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/focus-donna-ht-3-1

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/cube-access-wls-pro-black-fading-green-n-blue/331226.html

Das ist jetzt meine Auswahl.. aber ich muss sagen ich habe keinen blassen schimmer und wÃ¤re euch echt dankbar fÃ¼r eure Hilfe  


lg


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2013)

Da ist jetzt echt nix dabei was ich für das Geld kaufen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2013)

Was fährst du den? Auf was legst du den Wert? 800 sind gerade mal genug für ein HT.


----------



## 4mate (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
das letzte, weil es die beste Gabel hat.

Als Anfängerin ist es jedoch äußerst suboptimal, das erste MTB im Internet zu kaufen.
Besser ist es, zu einem vertrauenswürdigen Fahrradhändler zu gehen,
wenn man wirklich gar niemanden kennt, der sich mit Mountainbikes auskennt.

Dort kann man auch ein gutes gebrauchtes MTB finden, z.B. eines das 1 Jahr
alt ist, neu 1400/1500 kostete und nun für 800 zu haben ist.
Und es wird mindestens 1 Kg leichter sein als jedes der 4 verlinkten MTB.
Bergauf spielt das Gewicht eine wichtige Rolle, ein Fahrrad für dich sollte
nicht mehr als 12,5Kg auf die Waage bringen.

46cm Rahmenhöhe sind 18" (1 Zoll = 2,54cm) und etwas zu groß bei 1,72m.
26" ist die Größe der Laufräder.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist der IBC Bikemarkt, als Beispiel:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/catego...0&f_price_to=800&f_price_neg=all&f_conditions

Bei Rahmengröße links in der Sidebar S & M angeben


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2013)

Das passt schon eher...


----------



## ainu (3. Mai 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Habe total vergessen zu schreiben für was ich das Bike nutzen möchte.

Also zu allererst will ich erstmal kleinere Sachen machen Touren ein bisschen durch den Wald. Nichts wildes also.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Mai 2013)

Wenn du hier mal die Suche nutzt dann kannst du dich mal einlesen auf was es ankommt,
4mate hat schon geschrieben das  Gewicht halt wichtig ist. Lieber ein gutes Gebrauchtes als neu und schwer. Wenn du aber was neues willst wegen der Garantie und keinen hast der am Bike schrauben kann, geh lieber mal bei einem Händler vorbei dort kannst du auch direkt mal Probe fahren.


----------



## simply-out (4. Mai 2013)

Hi ainu,... ich kann nur das unterstützen, was zuvor schon gesagt wurde: GEH ZU EINEM LADEN in Deiner Nähe, der auch MOUNTAINBIKEFAHRENDE Angestellt hat... am besten fragst Du im Forum mal rum, wer einen solchen Laden kennt...
Lass Dich beraten und FAHRE DAS RAD PROBE... 
Internshops mit super Angebote sind gut, wenn man genau weiss was mann/frau will, aber, dass ist bei Dir ja (noch) nicht so richtig der Fall.
Zum anderen, wenn Du "nur" ein wenig auf Forstwegen im Wald fahren möchtest, muss es ja auch nicht die High-End-Version sein! Um Dich langsam heranzutatsten, wäre tatsächlich ein gebrauchts Rad sinnvoll.
Das Gewicht ist sicherlich für ambitionierte Renn-/Fahrer wichtig, aber wenn Du sportlich bist/werden möchtest, keine Rennen fährst und mit gleichstarken und entspannten Freizeitfahrern unterwegs bist, dann geht auch etwas mehr als 12,5 kg. 
Alles eine Frage der Einstellung und Fitness - mehr Gewicht = mehr Trainingseffekt...  Eines meiner Räder wiegt auch 13 kg und ich bin 1,69 m.
Aber es sollte Dir Spass machen, das ist ganz wichtig, sonst steht das Rad nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten in der Ecke!
Ich hoffe, Du findest eine gute Lösung für Dich...


----------

